# 16 weeks old - many issues!



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello again

Would like to pick your brains again. So the story is 2 months ago we got an 8 weeks old GSD and I already raised a few question about his health/growth/wellbeing, thank you very much for answering!
Now I have a few more, decided to ask those all in one go, some similar-ish things have been addressed before, but still. So, Rex, 16 week old has many issues..
First, Rex doesn’t seem to enjoy walking. It’s about a month since I started taking him for regular walks, and it is always the same: he keeps stopping, sits and refuses to go. I pull him, he goes a few metres and stops again. Eventually he agrees to a walk, but then there is no interest to the matter on his side. Just trotting by my side, poops, trotting.. back home. At home Rex is a normal happy pup, running around the house, playing with the cat etc
Second. Rex is constantly hungry and would eat anything, edible or not, yesterday he managed to open one of the drawers that contained lots of objects, some were harmless some were not and before I realised he was up to no good many of these got chewed and swallowed. And he does it all the time, tired of inspecting his poo.. He is on Orejin large puppy food supplemented with some raw.
Third. Rex does a lot of whining - when I come back home (happy whining), when he cant get hold of the cat (annoyed whining), when he’s petted by strangers (extremely happy whining – thought he was a GSD!), when I’m having breakfast/lunch/dinner (begging whining). Lots of whining in general. 
Final. When playing with the cat he quite often grabs it and starts shaking him like a ragdoll. Obviously, he’s not allowed to do so and I stop him. Is it something to be worried about?
Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

"Baby proof" drawers and doors so your pup can't access them.Make your walks short and fun for him,pat your leg,talk to him to encourage him.Add distance a little at a time.
Either ignore the whining by giving no attention when he's being vocal,not even eye contact or teach the quiet command.Stop him from going for the cat before he gets close enough to get his mouth on the cat.The shaking is him trying to kill his prey(the cat!)Throwing a toy for him to chase the moment he shows interest in kitty may work.You could try a short piece of rope on his collar to drag so you could step on it when he goes for the cat.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

16 weeks old is a tough age. Don't worry it passes. Keep consistent and fair. Enroll in a class so that you can better learn this puppies nature and work with him to bring out his best.

Walks are kind of funny with puppies. Many do this refusal thing. Most outgrow it. Don't force it. Go at his speed and I bet in a few weeks he is over the fear or reluctance of leaving home. Make sure he is not getting too close to scary things from traffic to barking dogs, etc. For variation, take him in the car to a Home Depot. See how he does there. Go slow.

Yes they eat everything. Most outgrow it. Be consistent. Teach "leave it" and practice often. My current dog did not out grow it but he has a good "leave it". Ho Hum. 

GSDs can be very vocal dogs.

I'll let others comment on the cat thing. A "kill shake" is not a good thing on a live animal. Needs to be stopped immediately. Again, the pup probably should be taught to leave the cat completely alone. "Leave it".


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The cat thing bothers me - ALOT!!! You may need <<<gasp>>> to physically correct him for this....amazed he can get near the cat after this happening even once....he must believe the world is coming to an end for grabbing the cat!!!!!! Seriously - scruff him and YELL at him in the meanest tone of voice you can!!!! This is not to be tolerated....or he will kill the cat at some point.

Lee


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> The cat thing bothers me - ALOT!!! You may need <<<gasp>>> to physically correct him for this....amazed he can get near the cat after this happening even once....he must believe the world is coming to an end for grabbing the cat!!!!!! Seriously - scruff him and YELL at him in the meanest tone of voice you can!!!! This is not to be tolerated....or he will kill the cat at some point.
> 
> Lee


I agree on this one. We have a cat and the puppy was first allowed to play with it. The puppy didnt shake its prey but the puppy did at some point drag the cat by its neck. After that the cat was a forbidden thing. Do it like wolfstraum explained to really make it stop once and for all.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> The cat thing bothers me - ALOT!!! You may need <<<gasp>>> to physically correct him for this....amazed he can get near the cat after this happening even once....he must believe the world is coming to an end for grabbing the cat!!!!!! Seriously - scruff him and YELL at him in the meanest tone of voice you can!!!! This is not to be tolerated....or he will kill the cat at some point.
> 
> Lee


Yes 100%. This is a behavior that needs a very stern and serious correction. The puppy needs to think the world is coming down if he puts his mouth on the cat. In fact, the world needs to stop if he even gives attention to the cat. 

What a horrifying life for your cat. Stop this this instant. Or rehome the cat. This is very very unfair to the cat.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with everyone else about the cat situation! An instant, strong correction is needed.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> "Baby proof" drawers and doors so your pup can't access them.Make your walks short and fun for him,pat your leg,talk to him to encourage him.Add distance a little at a time.
> Either ignore the whining by giving no attention when he's being vocal,not even eye contact or teach the quiet command.Stop him from going for the cat before he gets close enough to get his mouth on the cat.The shaking is him trying to kill his prey(the cat!)Throwing a toy for him to chase the moment he shows interest in kitty may work.You could try a short piece of rope on his collar to drag so you could step on it when he goes for the cat.


Thank you, I was thinking to buy something of children proof range since he did this, it was the first time yesterday but there is more drawers to investigate..
I'll start ignoring his whines, tried "quiet" but he stops for a second and then even gets more loud. 
Cat thing is more difficult, I already tried diverting his attention but if there is a cat to play he will be ignoring all other toys..


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> Yes 100%. This is a behavior that needs a very stern and serious correction. The puppy needs to think the world is coming down if he puts his mouth on the cat. In fact, the world needs to stop if he even gives attention to the cat.
> 
> What a horrifying life for your cat. Stop this this instant. Or rehome the cat. This is very very unfair to the cat.





Factor said:


> I agree on this one. We have a cat and the puppy was first allowed to play with it. The puppy didnt shake its prey but the puppy did at some point drag the cat by its neck. After that the cat was a forbidden thing. Do it like wolfstraum explained to really make it stop once and for all.





wolfstraum said:


> The cat thing bothers me - ALOT!!! You may need <<<gasp>>> to physically correct him for this....amazed he can get near the cat after this happening even once....he must believe the world is coming to an end for grabbing the cat!!!!!! Seriously - scruff him and YELL at him in the meanest tone of voice you can!!!! This is not to be tolerated....or he will kill the cat at some point.
> 
> Lee


I get it. Didn't think it was so serious, they were very good pals until recently, cat likes playing to Rex, sometimes he comes and licks Rex's face, gives him gentle bites and goes for his tail. Rex started doing this shake a couple of days ago, was relatively gentle to the cat before.
Ok, next time he does this I'll scare the crap out of him.. so you reckon they shouldnt be allowed to play at all for the sake of the cat? Honestly didn't think he could eventually kill the cat..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Is that a Bengal? 

Yes. Teach the dog that all fun stops the second his mouth touches the cat. 

Now if it's a Bengal, he is a pretty tough cat. LOL. They are super active and dominant and can certainly handle appropriate play with a large dog. While it doesn't change my advice, it does Make a bit more sense. 

Both need to learn that mouth means done. 

I had a cat(RIP) that was great friends with my boy Nix. They would truly play and the settle down and groom each other. But Nix knew from day one, that he had to be gentle. My kitty, even at 14 lbs, could be killed in one shake. So I was diligent to teach all my dogs that their mouths NEVER gripped the kitty. EVER. 

If it is a Bengal, I would teach some control of the dog. He can't hyper focus on the cat. Big correction if he does. He can't put his mouth on the cat. EVER. But, and only if a Bengal or Savannah, if the cat initiates play, allow it. Those cats needs interaction. Just pay attention and know when the dog, or cat, is getting over stimulated and correct. And again. NO teeth, no grabbing, no shaking. 

If not a Bengal or Savannah, just a cat with super awesome markings, original advice stands.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> Is that a Bengal?
> 
> Yes. Teach the dog that all fun stops the second his mouth touches the cat.
> 
> ...



Yes, the cat is full-blooded bengal, 1.5 y.o so he is very young and playful, I read that GSDs and bengals can interact really well plus the cat is incredibly social, he is by no means a lap cat and initially he was the mean one towards the pup but things changed. 
I'll do the corrections.  Thanks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok. So Bengal can handle a lot more than an average cat. But I would still harshly correct for "mouth on cat". 

Take them both for a walk together. Bengals love getting out and exploring, so add them into a walk. Make him a part of the pack! But no mouth, no shaking!!! 

Good looking cat!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can you give another view of his feet and pasterns.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

carmspack said:


> can you give another view of his feet and pasterns.


Certainly. His feet were my worry since he was 10 weeks old and I posted them before.. here is another view, pic taken 5 min ago


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The dog actually grabbed the Cat and shook it!! WOW that is way over the top!! That should be absolutely the last time that happens! This can only happen because the dog/puppy is free roaming in the house.

The dog should be Crate trained and should be taught "Place." In the house the Dog/Puppy should be in "Place" or in his Crate. He can't get into crap if you know where he is. 

The cat should be free to interact with the "puppy" as he sees fit. The dog should not be free to "pursue" or act "inappropriately" with the Cat. Keep a drag leash on the dog/puppy "typically" a fairly short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture. But you might need something longer for awhile.

The dog should be in "Place" indoors or in his crate, no free roaming in the house he can't get into "trouble" if you know where he is. If the dog is in "Place" and acts "inappropriately" with the Cat, if the Cat comes to visit him, you can leash pop him or easier still use a "Bonker" and you can send a "message" across the room at a distance! 

Details on that and other Cat v Dog protocols are here:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7410522-post2.html


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is 14 weeks and aside from playing with a cat (we don't own one), he does everything exactly the same as yours. I have (jokingly) threatend to give him away at least two times a day. His biting is the worse part.
I have the best results by rewarding him for good behavior. For example: he goes crazy when I have to clean his paws, bites and barks. Now I just keep kibble around and he sits very calmly and let's me clean his paws after a walk with him, he doesn't even move a hair. I haven't I incorporated it with other things, yet.


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

El_rex said:


> I get it. Didn't think it was so serious, they were very good pals until recently, cat likes playing to Rex, sometimes he comes and licks Rex's face, gives him gentle bites and goes for his tail. Rex started doing this shake a couple of days ago, was relatively gentle to the cat before.
> Ok, next time he does this I'll scare the crap out of him.. so you reckon they shouldnt be allowed to play at all for the sake of the cat? Honestly didn't think he could eventually kill the cat..



Even if you correct the pup and make it like the world is going under if he tries to go for the cat in any way it doesnt mean they arent gonna be good pals in future. But you have to show now that the way the pup does it is not ok, make it very forbidden.

Our cat is not dominant but also likes to play. I corrected my puppy when she was younger, had to throw an empty can beside her to really show her I mean serious when she did go after the cat even though I said leave it. After that it didnt happen again, no chasing and no bites (until they both were older and my dog understands it). My dog is now 1 year and 4 months and is very gentle with the cat. They play gently sometime when we are away and not "seeing it" (at forbidden places.. cat on kitchen table looking down at the dog, dog standing on the floor..probably some chasing also I could imagine, at least our cat has got these zoomies every now and then.. sight) and sleeps together, licks each other and sometime very calm and gently play (no chasing) when we are around. Without correcting in the beginning I think the dog would have continued what she did because she didnt know better and at worst case it could end up in a disaster or even death.

+ great looking cat you have got


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, so Rex was corrected three times. Way I did was he went for the cat and started doing the shake, I yelled at him in a horrible voice, grabbed and lifted him, imitated the shake he was practicing on the cat. He didn't like it, yelped, tail between the legs and rushed to his bed. Stayed there for a while looking scared, then he was out but kept checking my facial expression.. rest of the evening each time he attempted going for the cat I was making AN INHALE.. Worked that day. But the next day he does the same, again this morning.
Cat is always the first one who initiates the play, he makes a chirping noise and runs for the pup, then stops, licks him and retracts inviting for a chase.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Mine is 14 weeks and aside from playing with a cat (we don't own one), he does everything exactly the same as yours. I have (jokingly) threatend to give him away at least two times a day. His biting is the worse part.
> I have the best results by rewarding him for good behavior. For example: he goes crazy when I have to clean his paws, bites and barks. Now I just keep kibble around and he sits very calmly and let's me clean his paws after a walk with him, he doesn't even move a hair. I haven't I incorporated it with other things, yet.


Mine is also very food motivated, in fact he does not care about anything else (cat excluded), his toys and not rewarding enough and praising seems to do little work.
He also bites a lot, I'm still trying to teach him bite inhibition, but so far the best results obtained with just telling him to stop (STOP!), imitating puppy's yelp doesn't work at all in fact he finds it very entertaining (maybe he is sadistic?) and bites even more if I yelp..


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would imagine that it might would be better if you corrected your dog before he has his mouth on the cat. You see him going after the cat, tell him leave it, if he doesn't then correct. 

My older boy had terrible bite inhibition and I thought I would never teach him better. I looked like I was being abused! What worked for me was verbally correct then shove a toy in his mouth, then play party with the toy. No fun to bite mom but lots of fun to bite toy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the cat needs to be taught by you to leave the dog alone.

if cat advances to tease the dog you abruptly intercede . These are not exactly like domestic lounging around cats.
Could be trouble .

the dog needs to be taught by you to leave the cat alone -- that means before the prey game is initiated.

it takes two to tango !!

feet, front , can't put my finger on it -- digit missing on left front outside ?


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

carmspack said:


> feet, front , can't put my finger on it -- digit missing on left front outside ?


Had to check - think they are supposed to have 2 digits, right? He has 2 digits, both paws. Claws on each  It is just a way he sits, they look shorter and he's not firm/steady, kind of sliding/spreading his feet.


----------



## Kane's World (Mar 24, 2015)

carmspack said:


> the cat needs to be taught by you to leave the dog alone.
> 
> Totally agree with this! Those cats are way smarter than you think, and right now, he's running the show (until he gets himself in too deep). Your leadership with both cat and dog will reflect on how the whole pack sees you.
> 
> Good luck!


----------

